# Do you ever worry about someone stealing your GSD?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm just curious. I mean, GSDs are a very popular and wanted breed. So do you ever think or worry about someone stealing your GSD?

That's one thing I'm kinda concerned about when I get my puppy. When I'm gone, I plan on leaving her in a crate, but what if someone breaks into my rental? That's why I'm thinking that I'm gonna have to find a good neighborhood, but that still may not be enough to not be concerned.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I worry about someone stealing ANYTHING in today's economy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Deuce, I never leave my dogs outside unattended, if in a car, it's always locked, my house is locked when I'm gone..

I worry about fire, theft,,I worry

I think most times, a barking dog is a good deterrent. 

My aussies would most likely go with anyone..Masi if off the property, you'd have to knock her out to steal her, there's no way she would go willingly and would most likely bite someone if they tried taking her out of my car.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm with Deuce, I never leave my dogs outside unattended, if in a car, it's always locked, my house is locked when I'm gone..
> 
> I worry about fire, theft,,I worry
> 
> ...


Me too! The boys are never outside alone, I always stay out there with them, I dont care what kind of weather.

I always worry about fires. 

The thought of someone stealing ANY of my animals scares me! Rogue would not go with them, he would put up a fight, he would probably end up saving all of my animals from being stolen because he would attack the theif.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't worry about it. I don't put her in a position to be stolen, unless it is from me on a walk.

I did worry about it when she was a puppy and some random guy was asking me questions about her. The nature of his questions put me on alert and made me think that he was not researching to buy.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i worry, i have many people ask me about zero because hes white, and you never know who follows you to your car or house.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

You never know about anyone anymore, really. I think if you use common sense and follow your gut you should be OK.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i worry more about dogs being stolen in parking lots, as this has been going on quite a bit for the past several years.

this is why i NEVER leave my dog in a car unattended while going into a store. if i know i will need to leave my car while i am out and my dog cant come in with me, she stays at home.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No. The take home car parked out front keeps people off the property. And our dogs are very social when we're around, but very anti-social with people they don't know if we aren't standing right there with them.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My experience is that most people I've interacted with fear GSDs. Nara is a big baby (although can switch into the perfect guard dog if necessary) but she's also a big deterrent. So I guess the thief I'd have to worry about is someone with GSD experience who doesn't fear them, or at least knows how to handle one. I've never worried about our dogs being stolen. I think the majority of of thieves out there relate a GSD to a police K9, and that's the last dog on the planet they want to run in to.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I did when they were little, now everyone's pretty afraid, especially at home. Stosh looks fierce and wouldn't go to anyone.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to worry more about it when my dog was a puppy. But not so much anymore. I know it does happen all over though.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Dogs can be stolen anywhere. 

I've heard stories (from the people it happened to) of dogs being stolen off a farm, and one Puli puppy was stolen when the thief climbed through a kitchen window to get it. Left the other 2 dogs. I've heard some nearly stolen stories on this website. 

Everybody loves Balto, so I try to keep an eye on him as much as possible.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

counter said:


> My experience is that most people I've interacted with fear GSDs. Nara is a big baby (although can switch into the perfect guard dog if necessary) but she's also a big deterrent. So I guess the thief I'd have to worry about is someone with GSD experience who doesn't fear them, or at least knows how to handle one. I've never worried about our dogs being stolen. I think the majority of of thieves out there relate a GSD to a police K9, and that's the last dog on the planet they want to run in to.


All good points. And, I too worry most about people who are experienced with GSD's. 

In public, people react to Mac in 1 of 2 drastically different ways. There are those who say "oh what a cute puppy" (he's 75 lbs) and actually approach us to say hello and there are those who say "that dog is huge!" and walk quickly away.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rerun said:


> No. The take home car parked out front keeps people off the property. And our dogs are very social when we're around, but very anti-social with people they don't know if we aren't standing right there with them.


Same here.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I'm just curious. I mean, GSDs are a very popular and wanted breed. So do you ever think or worry about someone stealing your GSD?
> 
> That's one thing I'm kinda concerned about when I get my puppy. When I'm gone, I plan on leaving her in a crate, but what if someone breaks into my rental? That's why I'm thinking that I'm gonna have to find a good neighborhood, but that still may not be enough to not be concerned.


I think you're smart to be cautious...not only for your new puppy but also for yourself. When I lived alone in an apartment I felt safest in a building that required a code to enter, on the second floor, with an on site manager. However, a second floor apartment would be a hassle with a puppy who pee's a lot. Good luck & be safe.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I worry about fire more than I worry about theft. Sobacca is enough/scary of a bark to deter someone from breaking in my house. But I worry about fire....because Minna is in a crate when I'm not home, she'd have no escape. At least Sobacca could maybe get out of the house. We need to put up on those fire things saying what pets are in the house.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it any more than any other dog. I hate to say it, but GSD's are a dime a dozen. I'd be more concerned if it was some rare, hard to find dog that went for big $$ and you never found in shelters. As it stands now, people can go down to the local pound and get a GSD for $80 any day of the week. I can't imgaine the "black market" for GSD's is very high. Or at least any more or less high than labs, goldens, boxers, etc.


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Caledon said:


> I don't worry about it. I don't put her in a position to be stolen, unless it is from me on a walk.
> 
> I did worry about it when she was a puppy and some random guy was asking me questions about her. The nature of his questions put me on alert and made me think that he was not researching to buy.


This is me, I had a guy following me in his truck one night that kept pushing me to sell/give her to him, until I lied and told him she was spayed (she was only about 3-4 months old at the time). I really don't know if it was me saying she was spayed, or because I walked to a where I know that a cop sits in his car watching every night (or both), all I know is when I waved at the cop, he took off (gave me the creeps for days afterwards though)


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't worry about the average person, as they are typically afraid of a GSD.
My dog is social, but aloof.....a therapy dog, but trains in SchH. She can go from being a social butterfly to a hold & bark.....but, there is always a but!
There are two kinds of folks, who I believe, could take my dog..person "A" is sweet, unintimidating, talks is a soft voice, is confident, and knows how to approach a strange dog. person "B" is an experienced trainer/handler, with presence, in command. Anyone else, who may not approach her quite the right way, would have their hands full!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I do worry some. I have some neighbors who are a little shady and often have a lot of people visiting, and others I just don't know so I don't tell my neighbors that Bianca is friendly. Bianca looks and sounds aggressive when she's in the house/yard (she barks/growls and bounces at the windows if someone comes near the property) so I figure people are less likely to try to steal her or break in then.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I don't worry too much, most people are scared to come on our property when they see Sigurd outside (like lawn care, painters, etc). I don't go outside with him every time he's out, but I do watch him from the house. I have great neighbours, so I don't worry about them doing anything (most of them just give him treats when they see him).

I'm not much of a worrier about anything to be honest.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i worry about it all the time. Its one of the reasons i'm glad where we live right now, the dogs are not allowed to be outside unsupervised for more than a quick potty break. The only dog i wouldnt have worried about at all would have been Zena. She's a monster to behold with intruders and if you arent family and you arent introduced properly, you're not welcome and she will bite. We had cops enter out house a few years back because they'd gotten a call from my inlaws security company. We had been visiting at the time so the dogs were with us. I was actually asleep in the guest room. When the officer opened the door to check the room, Zena growled and bit. Luckily the cop fully understood the breed as he had a couple GSDs of his own at home and had been raised with them (lucky guy! wish i'd been raised with ANY dog! lol) and Zena usually goes for the feet first when she goes after anything (gotta be that herding instinct in there!). When the cop realized someone was sleeping and Zena was only doing her job, it slid. They searched the rest of the house and explained why they were there. 

I worry massively about someone stealing my dogs. Riley is a friendly doofus who is a follower. he'll act all big and bad and tough but the minute someone opens the door, he's all body wiggles and dopey puppy mode. he has a bark that SHOULD scare people off but not the personality to boot. Shelby would be the easiest to steal simply because she loves everyone. if they give her the slightest idea she's gonna get attention, get to go on a walk, or go for a ride, she's all theres. Shasta being only 6 months old she'd be easy to take off with but i get the feeling she'd put up a fight about it. She's not thrilled with anyone but myself or my husband taking her leash and she tends to keep her distance for a little while when anyone outside the house is here.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't worry much as long as they are inside. I don't leave them outside when I'm not home. My neighborhood is mostly college students who come and go and couldn't care less about dogs, or people who are terrified of dogs especially GSDs.

When I have dogs at work and I need the windows cracked, I use a lock on the kennels. I guess someone could break in and steal my other dog stuff, but not the dogs themselves, and honestly my work is in a much nicer, safer neighborhood plus I park in a private lot that is patrolled by security 24/7.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When Hondo was a puppy, I was concerned. But now that he is a 13 month old, 90lb, LH GSD who isn't (and has never been) the friendly type, I am more concerned of the outcome if they tried. Hondo has never been the vocal type either. He doesn't bark when someone jogs down the road, or when cars go by. But once they enter our drive way, he'll let the world know. Or if a mutant squirrel happens to get in a tree in our back yard......


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

If someone tried to steal Victor they would have to tranquilize him and I feel sorry for them when he woke up. He is very loud and lets you know you do not come in my yard. He will not go with anyone willingly except husband and myself unless I give the ok like a handoff to a vet for example. No one comes in our fence unannounced. Jamie Lee I do worry about so when I am gone she is kept out of sight in a kennel behind house so if someone tried they would have to go through Victor and a mastiff and an ankle biting min pin.HA HA


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

VChurch said:


> I worry about fire more than I worry about theft. Sobacca is enough/scary of a bark to deter someone from breaking in my house. But I worry about fire....because Minna is in a crate when I'm not home, she'd have no escape. At least Sobacca could maybe get out of the house. We need to put up on those fire things saying what pets are in the house.


we need to do that sticker too. Dodge is crated when we're not home the other two are loose in the house.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well masi proved my theory true today)

I went to the market, I always leave the windows in the blazer down half way, and the sun roof open, but lock the doors..I went in, did my thing, came out, sat in the car waiting for my mom,,this friend of mine (a guy) pulled up on the passenger side of my car..Masi was sitting quietly in the back seat,,the passenger window was UP..He yelled HI, and proceeded to OPEN THE PASSENGER DOOR....I yell, "DON"T OPEN THE DOOR!"..He immediately shut it..

But Cujo went into action,,head out the sunroof, bark bark bark bark and it was the bark that said "open the door, I"ll show you my teeth!" LOL..I said "leave it". she went back to settling in the back seat, her head out the back window of my side, keeping her eye on the guy, who was now on my side of the car talking to me.

Yep, now I know what will happen for sure when a stranger tries to open my car door


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't worry about being mugged for either of my dogs when we're out walking. For one, it's not that kind of area. Two, no one smart would try to take Niko away from me. Three, I'd get psycho on anyone who came near Rosa.

The dogs are rarely left home alone. When they are, they are crated and that is my only concern, that they would be relatively helpless if someone broke in. We don't have expensive stuff, so after the laptops got stolen, the next most expensive thing is probably Niko! But I don't think he'd go willingly. It's not a high crime area and we're rarely not home so it's not a big concern of mine.

One time DH was at the library with Rosa. This woman was petting her, and talking to her (actually having a full-on conversation) while DH was checking out books. The woman told DH that Rosa was worried because WE were worried that because Rosa is so friendly, that someone might steal her. I don't know where this woman came up with that idea. DH said "Uh-huh..." and backed away slowly...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I worry, but not too much. There hasn't really been any dog theft in my area. Not saying there isn't, but not that big.

Molly is very friendly, when she knows you. When she first meets someone she is very cautious about them. For some reason she is able to tell if someone is bad or not. She is rather small for a GSD, but her bark is what scares people.lol.

Even though Tanner is super friendly, his bark and look is what scares people.I will be walking him, and just seeing him sends people the other way. I think I am good lol.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

When both my GSD's were puppies, I worried someone might try to snatch them from me. When Shane was a pup pp used to stop in their cars all the time and I made a point of not going back to my house until I knew they were gone. Shane passed away last year, but everyone in my neighborhood knew I had a huge Shepherd and never got bothered. Same with Chance. No one comes near my house unless they are invited. No sales calls, etc. I like it like that. My neighbors have a Doberman so we have the corner of my street pretty well covered. Chance is very reserved with new people and would not react kindly to anyone coming into the house that he does not know when I am not there.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

The khmer are terrified of GSD . They see them as security dogs . I put a yellow and black warning sign with a GSD head silhouette on the gate and they have watched with interest as she grows and (with training ) does what I say . When I open the big steel gates to our compound and walk karma out on her lead the kids scream ( partly in jest ) and run for cover and the locals on the strEet all take notice and start jabbering away about "the big security dog" !! Karma does not have a "lickety licking puppy" air about her but is focused and alert so she projects an air of confidence. I am more worried about somehow accidentally losing her . That would be it as we have no microchips etc. Funny story ; last night I walked her on the mekong riverfront and one of the infamous laotian convict beggars was hitting on unsuspecting tourists with his bullshit sob story . He turned from one group of backpackers to me and said not noticing my dog began with " hey man...I know you ! Can I ask you a ??" To which I said "you won't like the answer mate " and it was time to try out karmas new trick;

"Karma....GUARD"

Karma arced up and the guy suddenly realised I had a dog and he literally fell over backwards into a garden.

I held a straight face and led karma away for some loving praise.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine goes to daycare while I am at work and home in my car when I go home. My biggest fear was always fire more than anything. So now I feel better knowing that risk has reduced.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't have my gsd yet, but I don't fear that, for the same reason I don't fear my little dog (who happens to look like an expensive Maltese) getting stolen: because I do not leave my dogs unattended outside.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

I do. Actually, some guy already tried to steal my puppy. 
Bcz the fact is gsd=$$$ or at least thats how it is in my country. There are people who walk away from me but there are also people who know he's a puppy. My mom is also scared of me getting kidnapped because we all know he won't like the idea of someone taking him away from me. And supposedly I live in a good neighborhood but the insecurity is everywhere in my country. :/ I've to make up storys from where I got him when they ask me where did I buy him lol.. And people have offered me $$ for him. So, yes I have to be very careful when I walk him or take him with me which is mostly all the time.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> I don't have my gsd yet, but I don't fear that, for the same reason I don't fear my little dog (who happens to look like an expensive Maltese) getting stolen: because I do not leave my dogs unattended outside.


What if you came home one day and your home had been broken into and he were gone? Just because you don't leave him outside unattended doesn't mean someone can't get to him


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

With Rappex, our GSD who passed away in August, I didn't worry. He would never have gone with someone who wasn't in his "inner circle". If someone had tried to break into our house, I have no doubt he would have protected his home and his family without question. 

Thor on the other hand, being only 3 months old, I am more concerned about him being stolen. Then again, our rottie mix is very suspicious of strangers, so at home I think Thor would be OK. Out in public/in the car is where I am more concerned. I just keep a very watchful eye around at all times. Having 2 young children tends to do that to you anyway.

As far as fire, we have a sprinkler system in our home, as it is part of the building code in the town we live in. It definitely gives us peace of mind, as there are at least one, if not two sprinklers in every room. The sprinklers are triggered by heat, so even if the fire alarm didn't go off (which is unlikely) the sprinklers would kick in if the temperature reached a certain amount.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not worry that anyone would steal my dog to have a pet and love it.

I worry about people stealing the dog, duct taping its muzzle and using it to train their fighting dogs.

I worry about people stealing the dog, and selling it to a labratory. 

If I was really, really paranoid, I would worry about AR people stealing my dog and turning it into a kill shelter as an owner turn in -- that is a nightmare, as they may euth the dog on the same day. 

I am not weighed down with worry, but the idea of the dog being a bait dog or a lab rat, that bothers me. 

I also worry that some sick peice of poo will take a dog and torture it. 

I saw somewhere that people use dogs as shark bait. Then I saw a gigantic fish hook in the cracker barrel today. Where do they get dogs for shark bait?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Not really. Madix isn't a fan of strangers unless I give the ok, and then he's still not thrilled unless he really "knows" them. Midas isn't a fan of strangers either (w/o me there) but he wouldn't stop them by any means.

However, I am MUCH more worried about fires - that is a nightmare of mine...


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Deuce said:


> What if you came home one day and your home had been broken into and he were gone? Just because you don't leave him outside unattended doesn't mean someone can't get to him


In the case of my little mutt dog, I think they would bring him back in short order! 

Yeah, I guess that is possible, but where I live I don't really worry about someone breaking in at all (although it could happen).


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Every day but I have my H&K USP .40 by my side if anyone wants to try it when I am near. If not she is locked in my car or inside her crate in my house... Once she is fully grown they can try all they want even as a SAR dog and they will wish they never did so.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

I worry everyday. I live in seriously one of the worst cities in America for just about everything. Hopefully I'm not going to be here much longer but I know people in my neighborhood who have had dogs stolen right out of their yards or cars even houses. Creating doesnt do anything because I have heard stories of people taking and tranqing the dogs while they were trapped. Also it doesnt do anything more sometimes than providing a carrier for the get away.

I am luck that even though I live in a bad area I have great neighbors. One one side there is a family who has GSDs and a Rottie and they like to keep an eye out if someone comes into our yard without us being home. I doubt people could get my dogs out and keep them with them. Tora may be the sweetest dog ever but she is as hardheaded as they come. She won't budge for anyone but me unless its her idea to do so. Jericho is the same way to a point but I doubt someone would look at my 12 almost 13 month old almost 95 lb German Shepherd dog(He is a Giant!!) who will bark and have a stare down with strangers and say to themselves "Yeah I'm gonna take that fight on." But there is one in every group. Jericho also has a habit of gaurding Tora and so even if she wanted to go he'd probably try his hardest to make her stay away.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never worried about anyone stealing my dogs, but once had a dumb moment when I bought a Christmas collar all red and white fur and put it on Meisha and then worried someone would steal it off her, when I said it my kids cracked up, NO ONE could put their hands in the car and leave with it intact. Since she has passed on, I believe the look of Ty will keep people away. At home in the summer I leave the patio door open so he can go in and out and will hopefully be able to next year for Gemma. 

If you did get a leash on Ty, he would drag you to the ground to come to me or just leave, he has pulled quite a few very experienced GS people down, and so is very powerful when he wants. In the car I leave the windows half down and sun roof open and he is loose, no collar, and currently Gemma is crated, we are working on loose for short durations, but she gets excited and barks(not allowed) or starts jumping around I have been told he doesn't seem friendly when I leave, he just sits in the driver's seat


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I worry about skylar when she's alone, but if King is with her anyone that can get in the house and take her deserves to have her lol... so no, i don't worry much, because she's almost always with king


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Best of luck to whoever tried to steal Bo. They might end up missing some flesh!  He doesn't appreciate strangers. . .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i worry about everything when it comes to my dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I worry about tasers. If someone tasered Tori or Ninja, they could come in and take them. They could duct tape the muzzles while they are incapacitated, wait for them to recover and then put them in with their fighting dog prospects. 

I think that our dogs will deter the burglar looking for the computer and tv, but if a human being is coming specifically for a dog, then they will win. My front door will not deter them. So no point, keeping them in the house for safety. Then they would be crated and packaged nicely for the fiends who would steal them. 

They do not have much of a better chance in their kennels. 

If someone wants to bad enough, they can get anything from us, even our sheps.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> I worry about tasers. If someone tasered Tori or Ninja, they could come in and take them. They could duct tape the muzzles while they are incapacitated, wait for them to recover and then put them in with their fighting dog prospects.
> 
> I think that our dogs will deter the burglar looking for the computer and tv, but if a human being is coming specifically for a dog, then they will win. My front door will not deter them. So no point, keeping them in the house for safety. Then they would be crated and packaged nicely for the fiends who would steal them.
> 
> ...


 
^^^ this is not even possible. The taser, assuming they have an actual taser and not a stun gun, will cause the dog to thrash around for a max of 5 seconds at a time. It's not going to cause the dog to freeze for a period of time allowing someone to duck tape its muzzle and then remove it from the kennel. The dog will thrash around violently, or jerk quick enough to rip out the probes, and then when the taser cuts off after the 5 seconds the dog will be able to instantly jump up, bite, etc.

A stun gun requires contact from gun to dog/human, it doesn't shoot probes with the wires. So a stun gun is even less likely to work.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, maybe that is why in all these cops shooting dogs threads, cops do not opt for tasers. It sounds like it would just infuriate or scare the dog and make them even more dangerous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well there are other ways to knock a dog out. Sedatives in meat, Chemicals, they could get a hold of a dog catching stick, or knock the dog senseless. 

But if they opt for that, I can give them a pretty good warning. My dogs have heads of concrete. I had one head in my jaw today, I thought I was going to feint. The dog was unphased. Another then crashed her head in my lip and I thought I would fit in pretty well in a battered women's shelter. They have some pretty hard heads.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 > true, the dog could be stolen just
because it's adog.

2 > i think all dogs are a dime a dozen. is there a breed
you can't easily obtain, including rare breeds?

3 > i think anything stolen from you can be
purchased cheaply.

4 > I have a feeling that most dogs that
are stolen aren't going to the Black Market.



GSDElsa said:


> 1 > I wouldn't worry about it any more than any other dog.
> 
> 2 > I hate to say it, but GSD's are a dime a dozen. I'd be more concerned if it was some rare, hard to find dog that went for big $$ and you never found in shelters
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I worry about it and my vet warned me not to leave my GSDs out in the yard unattended, it's a problem. 

I met a lady just last week, she was petting my new little girl and retold the story of how she watched, in horror as a van pulled up and stole her beloved GSD. She was a child at the time and ran to get her parents but it was too late.....

Being proud of my boy and new girl, I can't help but brag about them a bit, but here lately I was thinking is that such a good idea? 

I think there is nothing wrong with taking precautions.....and maybe do what I'm planning on doing, tell people my dogs aren't purebred, nothin' special...





GSD Fan said:


> I'm just curious. I mean, GSDs are a very popular and wanted breed. So do you ever think or worry about someone stealing your GSD?
> 
> That's one thing I'm kinda concerned about when I get my puppy. When I'm gone, I plan on leaving her in a crate, but what if someone breaks into my rental? That's why I'm thinking that I'm gonna have to find a good neighborhood, but that still may not be enough to not be concerned.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i worry about some one breaking in my car and stealing them or lettin them loose, my dogs love everyone.. so theyd be taken in an instant...


----------

